# Blackhorn 209 Powder



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

How are you guys using the powder liking it's performance? I have read some ignition problems on Cabelas review page. Anyone experiencing this? I look forward to getting away from the ring of crud that the Triple Seven leaves in my barrel.
Thanks, Bob


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I switched to Blackhorn 209 this year and it was the best move I ever made in terms of black powder shooting. I use Winchester W209 primers and have never had any issues with positive ignition. 

The real advantages are no crud ring, none at all and I have shot as many as 18 times and never once cleaned the barrel. The first sabot goes down almost as easy as the last.

Another big advantage is clean-up is done with conventional solvent based cleaning products. I never liked using water to clean my firearm! Water = rust.

I use Hornady SST 250 grain sabots and 100 grains of Blackhorn and can hold 1 1/2&#8221; groups all day (from a bench) at 100 yards.

I also know of another member here along with his son and daughter who also switched to Blackhorn this year. All use the same components I listed and none had any issues!

The only drawback is it's expensive (around $35.00 for a 10 oz can) and it's not readily available.

I found mine at the Sportsman's Den in Shelby.


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

I just started using Blackhorn, not really enough experience yet to express an opinion. There can be ignition problems depending on the type of breech plug your gun has. It also needs a regular hot 209 primer, not the type made for muzzleloaders. 

I have a Knight disc extreme and had some issues with my first shooting session using the plastic jackets. I'm sending my breech plug to Western Powders to have the flash hole opened up a little bit. It helps to have a tight fitting bullet/sabot and compacted load so it can burn. The first sabots I tried may have been too loose for my gun, which compounded the problem. 

I have an Omega that should arrive any day now that I'm going to setup for Blackhorn.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm shooting an Encore. I have a good setup right now with triple seven and 240 grain extreme elites from Precision Rifle. The gun shoots great. Just tired of the swab between shots and such so I will give the powder a try. Going to Mansfield Saturday might have time to visit Shelby. Have not been to Greg's in years.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If I had not moved to the Savage MZ a few years ago I would try shooting the Blackhorn in my Knights to see what it would do. I couldn't believe it could shoot any better but it may aid in the cleanup. I did not have to swab between shots shooting loose 777 or Pyrodex select with the Knights

I shot 777 in them for years without problems but there are a lot of guys that really like the Blackhorn with the exception of the price.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Combine the BH209 with harvester crushed rib sabots and you can shoot all day without cleaning between shots.

Crushed rib black sabots, 300gr harvester scorpion PT bullets and 100gr of BH209 = easy loading & under 1" groups at 100yds.

Never going back to 777 or pyrodex!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I hae just recently started using 777 pellets and have noticed the "crud ring" of which many people speak. Not too bad in my rifle but in a friends it makes even the second shot tough to get down past the last inch (breech end).


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> I hae just recently started using 777 pellets and have noticed the "crud ring" of which many people speak. Not too bad in my rifle but in a friends it makes even the second shot tough to get down past the last inch (breech end).


I switched from pellets a few years ago because there is a known variation of up to 10%. Using loose powder provides more accurate measuring. Variation of powder = inaccuracy.

In addition, if the projectile is not seated the same each time, accuracy suffers as well.

Blackhorn 209 eliminates the crud ring altogether.


----------

